# Sponsor Sources



## Capitola (Apr 2, 2016)

Let's say I'm on another bb forum and I'm perusing THEIR sponsor sources and I'm seeing that their presentation appears to be legit and their prices seem to coincide with prices I see just about anywhere. Would it be prudent of me to trust THEIR sponsor sources (generally speaking... obviously there are sheisters no matter where you go)? Or is it 50/50? Or would it lean toward don't trust them? I'm not asking anyone to say one way or the other about the sponsors on this forum because that would probably create a conflict of interest. I'm just curious what the general consensus is about sponsor sources in the bb forum community as a whole. Any input would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Jdubfrost (Apr 2, 2016)

I like to see lots of good reviews and if there is a bad review it's resolved quickly. Also good bloods is a must. I always email reps first to see how quick they respond and if they are ducks or not. If you check or sponsor forums here and on our sister site asf you will be able to see all of these things.


----------



## Capitola (Apr 2, 2016)

Thanks dub. I appreciate the insight.


----------



## Jdubfrost (Apr 2, 2016)

No problem. If the other forum is eroids be careful there is a lot of bullshit mixed in along side the legit reviews. Although I just used one of their sponsors and it shipped.


----------

